# b43 - wifi

## nostromo2

Witam, otoz mam problem z skonfigurowaniem polaczenia wifi z obsluga WPA-PSK2.

Karta ( Broadcom  BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN ) nawiazuje polaczenie i wszystko jest ok, jednak podczas rozpoczecia transferu komputer zawiesza sie, ekran robi sie czarny.

w ostatniej chwili przechwycilem log o awarii:

```

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950644] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950655] WARNING: at net/mac80211/tx.c:610 invoke_tx_handlers+0x5d2/0xa35()

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950658] Hardware name: Latitude D520                   

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950660] Modules linked in: b43 b44 ssb

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950668] Pid: 4893, comm: firefox Not tainted 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #2

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950671] Call Trace:

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950679]  [<c10266fe>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x77

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950684]  [<c1026722>] warn_slowpath_null+0xd/0x10

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950688]  [<c13c9075>] invoke_tx_handlers+0x5d2/0xa35

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950694]  [<c13c882a>] ? __ieee80211_tx_prepare+0x27b/0x2bc

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950700]  [<c12ff7a6>] ? pskb_expand_head+0x53/0x147

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950705]  [<c13c9799>] ieee80211_tx+0xa5/0x1aa

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950709]  [<c12ff832>] ? pskb_expand_head+0xdf/0x147

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950714]  [<c13c9bc7>] ieee80211_master_start_xmit+0x217/0x228

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950720]  [<c1305ee4>] dev_hard_start_xmit+0x16f/0x1ce

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950725]  [<c1314e21>] __qdisc_run+0xd8/0x1b1

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950730]  [<c1304537>] qdisc_run+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950734]  [<c130833a>] dev_queue_xmit+0x16b/0x25b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950738]  [<c13ca53e>] ieee80211_subif_start_xmit+0x400/0x422

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950744]  [<c1305ee4>] dev_hard_start_xmit+0x16f/0x1ce

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950748]  [<c1314e21>] __qdisc_run+0xd8/0x1b1

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950753]  [<c1304537>] qdisc_run+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950756]  [<c130833a>] dev_queue_xmit+0x16b/0x25b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950762]  [<c1330f92>] ip_finish_output2+0x16e/0x1a8

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950767]  [<c1331019>] ip_finish_output+0x4d/0x51

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950771]  [<c13316ba>] ip_output+0x83/0x88

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950775]  [<c132f96f>] dst_output+0x9/0xb

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950779]  [<c1330bdb>] ip_local_out+0x17/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950783]  [<c1331ac7>] ip_queue_xmit+0x262/0x2a7

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950788]  [<c109a097>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x3c

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950793]  [<c1343b9e>] ? tcp_v4_send_check+0x7f/0x8e

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950797]  [<c133f984>] tcp_transmit_skb+0x587/0x5ba

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950801]  [<c12ffd84>] ? __alloc_skb+0x53/0x113

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950806]  [<c133fabd>] tcp_send_ack+0x80/0x88

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950810]  [<c13361fa>] tcp_cleanup_rbuf+0xc6/0xca

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950815]  [<c1337c50>] tcp_recvmsg+0x56e/0x68a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950819]  [<c101ea87>] ? __enqueue_entity+0x9c/0xa4

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950823]  [<c12fb9e9>] sock_common_recvmsg+0x31/0x4a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950828]  [<c12f9c71>] __sock_recvmsg+0x51/0x5b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950832]  [<c12fa1dd>] sock_recvmsg+0xbb/0xd2

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950837]  [<c101dfd9>] ? task_rq_unlock+0xa/0xc

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950843]  [<c10367f9>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950847]  [<c109a0cc>] ? pollwake+0x35/0x3c

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950851]  [<c1020b64>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0xd

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950856]  [<c101ca68>] ? __wake_up_common+0x2f/0x5a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950861]  [<c108f5e4>] ? fget_light+0x4b/0x5f

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950865]  [<c12fafb4>] sys_recvfrom+0x7b/0xba

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950870]  [<c1033f50>] ? __queue_work+0x26/0x2b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950875]  [<c108e292>] ? do_sync_write+0xab/0xe9

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950879]  [<c10367f9>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950884]  [<c12fb00b>] sys_recv+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950888]  [<c12fb356>] sys_socketcall+0xf7/0x183

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950893]  [<c1002ac4>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950896] ---[ end trace b3a0fb7543c99524 ]---

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950904] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950908] WARNING: at net/mac80211/tx.c:56 ieee80211_duration+0x4c/0x1a0()

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950911] Hardware name: Latitude D520                   

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950913] Modules linked in: b43 b44 ssb

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950919] Pid: 4893, comm: firefox Tainted: G        W  2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #2

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950921] Call Trace:

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950926]  [<c10266fe>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x77

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950931]  [<c1026722>] warn_slowpath_null+0xd/0x10

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950935]  [<c13c894f>] ieee80211_duration+0x4c/0x1a0

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950940]  [<c13c941f>] invoke_tx_handlers+0x97c/0xa35

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950945]  [<c13c882a>] ? __ieee80211_tx_prepare+0x27b/0x2bc

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950950]  [<c12ff7a6>] ? pskb_expand_head+0x53/0x147

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950954]  [<c13c9799>] ieee80211_tx+0xa5/0x1aa

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950959]  [<c12ff832>] ? pskb_expand_head+0xdf/0x147

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950964]  [<c13c9bc7>] ieee80211_master_start_xmit+0x217/0x228

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950969]  [<c1305ee4>] dev_hard_start_xmit+0x16f/0x1ce

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950974]  [<c1314e21>] __qdisc_run+0xd8/0x1b1

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950978]  [<c1304537>] qdisc_run+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950982]  [<c130833a>] dev_queue_xmit+0x16b/0x25b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950987]  [<c13ca53e>] ieee80211_subif_start_xmit+0x400/0x422

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950992]  [<c1305ee4>] dev_hard_start_xmit+0x16f/0x1ce

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.950996]  [<c1314e21>] __qdisc_run+0xd8/0x1b1

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951001]  [<c1304537>] qdisc_run+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951004]  [<c130833a>] dev_queue_xmit+0x16b/0x25b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951009]  [<c1330f92>] ip_finish_output2+0x16e/0x1a8

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951027]  [<c1331019>] ip_finish_output+0x4d/0x51

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951031]  [<c13316ba>] ip_output+0x83/0x88

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951036]  [<c132f96f>] dst_output+0x9/0xb

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951040]  [<c1330bdb>] ip_local_out+0x17/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951044]  [<c1331ac7>] ip_queue_xmit+0x262/0x2a7

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951048]  [<c109a097>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x3c

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951053]  [<c1343b9e>] ? tcp_v4_send_check+0x7f/0x8e

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951057]  [<c133f984>] tcp_transmit_skb+0x587/0x5ba

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951061]  [<c12ffd84>] ? __alloc_skb+0x53/0x113

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951066]  [<c133fabd>] tcp_send_ack+0x80/0x88

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951070]  [<c13361fa>] tcp_cleanup_rbuf+0xc6/0xca

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951074]  [<c1337c50>] tcp_recvmsg+0x56e/0x68a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951078]  [<c101ea87>] ? __enqueue_entity+0x9c/0xa4

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951083]  [<c12fb9e9>] sock_common_recvmsg+0x31/0x4a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951087]  [<c12f9c71>] __sock_recvmsg+0x51/0x5b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951091]  [<c12fa1dd>] sock_recvmsg+0xbb/0xd2

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951096]  [<c101dfd9>] ? task_rq_unlock+0xa/0xc

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951101]  [<c10367f9>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951105]  [<c109a0cc>] ? pollwake+0x35/0x3c

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951109]  [<c1020b64>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0xd

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951114]  [<c101ca68>] ? __wake_up_common+0x2f/0x5a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951118]  [<c108f5e4>] ? fget_light+0x4b/0x5f

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951123]  [<c12fafb4>] sys_recvfrom+0x7b/0xba

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951127]  [<c1033f50>] ? __queue_work+0x26/0x2b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951131]  [<c108e292>] ? do_sync_write+0xab/0xe9

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951136]  [<c10367f9>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951141]  [<c12fb00b>] sys_recv+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951145]  [<c12fb356>] sys_socketcall+0xf7/0x183

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951149]  [<c1002ac4>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951152] ---[ end trace b3a0fb7543c99525 ]---

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951155] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951171] WARNING: at include/net/mac80211.h:1021 b43_generate_txhdr+0x58/0x5d4 [b43]()

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951173] Hardware name: Latitude D520                   

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951175] Modules linked in: b43 b44 ssb

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951181] Pid: 4893, comm: firefox Tainted: G        W  2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #2

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951184] Call Trace:

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951188]  [<c10266fe>] warn_slowpath_common+0x60/0x77

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951193]  [<c1026722>] warn_slowpath_null+0xd/0x10

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951206]  [<f893b26d>] b43_generate_txhdr+0x58/0x5d4 [b43]

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951211]  [<c102657a>] ? print_oops_end_marker+0x1e/0x23

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951216]  [<c102670d>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x6f/0x77

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951230]  [<f893fc66>] b43_dma_tx+0x170/0x480 [b43]

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951243]  [<f89334e4>] b43_op_tx+0x59/0x7c [b43]

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951248]  [<c13c96a3>] __ieee80211_tx+0x56/0xa7

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951253]  [<c13c97be>] ieee80211_tx+0xca/0x1aa

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951258]  [<c13c9bc7>] ieee80211_master_start_xmit+0x217/0x228

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951263]  [<c1305ee4>] dev_hard_start_xmit+0x16f/0x1ce

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951268]  [<c1314e21>] __qdisc_run+0xd8/0x1b1

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951272]  [<c1304537>] qdisc_run+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951276]  [<c130833a>] dev_queue_xmit+0x16b/0x25b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951281]  [<c13ca53e>] ieee80211_subif_start_xmit+0x400/0x422

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951286]  [<c1305ee4>] dev_hard_start_xmit+0x16f/0x1ce

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951291]  [<c1314e21>] __qdisc_run+0xd8/0x1b1

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951295]  [<c1304537>] qdisc_run+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951299]  [<c130833a>] dev_queue_xmit+0x16b/0x25b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951304]  [<c1330f92>] ip_finish_output2+0x16e/0x1a8

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951308]  [<c1331019>] ip_finish_output+0x4d/0x51

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951312]  [<c13316ba>] ip_output+0x83/0x88

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951316]  [<c132f96f>] dst_output+0x9/0xb

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951321]  [<c1330bdb>] ip_local_out+0x17/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951324]  [<c1331ac7>] ip_queue_xmit+0x262/0x2a7

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951329]  [<c109a097>] ? pollwake+0x0/0x3c

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951333]  [<c1343b9e>] ? tcp_v4_send_check+0x7f/0x8e

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951338]  [<c133f984>] tcp_transmit_skb+0x587/0x5ba

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951342]  [<c12ffd84>] ? __alloc_skb+0x53/0x113

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951346]  [<c133fabd>] tcp_send_ack+0x80/0x88

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951350]  [<c13361fa>] tcp_cleanup_rbuf+0xc6/0xca

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951354]  [<c1337c50>] tcp_recvmsg+0x56e/0x68a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951359]  [<c101ea87>] ? __enqueue_entity+0x9c/0xa4

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951363]  [<c12fb9e9>] sock_common_recvmsg+0x31/0x4a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951367]  [<c12f9c71>] __sock_recvmsg+0x51/0x5b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951371]  [<c12fa1dd>] sock_recvmsg+0xbb/0xd2

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951376]  [<c101dfd9>] ? task_rq_unlock+0xa/0xc

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951381]  [<c10367f9>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951385]  [<c109a0cc>] ? pollwake+0x35/0x3c

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951389]  [<c1020b64>] ? default_wake_function+0x0/0xd

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951394]  [<c101ca68>] ? __wake_up_common+0x2f/0x5a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951398]  [<c108f5e4>] ? fget_light+0x4b/0x5f

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951403]  [<c12fafb4>] sys_recvfrom+0x7b/0xba

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951407]  [<c1033f50>] ? __queue_work+0x26/0x2b

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951411]  [<c108e292>] ? do_sync_write+0xab/0xe9

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951416]  [<c10367f9>] ? autoremove_wake_function+0x0/0x33

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951421]  [<c12fb00b>] sys_recv+0x18/0x1a

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951425]  [<c12fb356>] sys_socketcall+0xf7/0x183

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951429]  [<c1002ac4>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x22

Jun 12 20:47:06 discovery [  558.951432] ---[ end trace b3a0fb7543c99526 ]---

```

Podlaczenie do sieci niezabezpieczonej dziala jak najbardziej poprawnie.

Uzywam serownika z kernela b43.

Oto moj konfig kernela :

http://wklej.to/u6G5

Na windows dziala wszystko prawidlowo. 

Robilem downgrade kernela i tez nic.

Nie wiem za co sie jeszcze zaczepic  :Wink: 

Prosze o pomoc   :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

na poprzednim lapku miałem kartę broadcoma 43xx, ze sterownikiem b43 nigdy nic mi nie zadziałało, albo działało bardzo niestabilnie. sadze, ze i u Ciebie jest podobnie. nie sadze, aby sie wiele w tej kwestii zmieniło od tamtej pory, wiec mimo wszystko poleciłbym Ci uzywanie 43xx poprzez ndiswrappera.

----------

## nostromo2

Kolego Poe a jaki chip polecasz coby bez problemów korzystać z WiFi ?

----------

## SlashBeast

Ja moge polecic intela 3945.

----------

## Poe

potwierdzam, z tym chipem, co Slash podał, nie mam najmniejszych problemów. działa WPA, sterowniki z kernela. na początku z czymś tam miałem problem, ale jakos bez większych niedogodności się go pozbyłem i wszystko działa jak należy + wicd oczywiście.

```

Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

```

----------

## realkrzysiek

Mam kartę Broadcom BCM4318. Zakładam, że podobieństwo jest bardzo duże. Na początku próbowałem ndiswrappera, ale nie byłem usatysfakcjonowany (rwało połączenie, sygnał był niestabilny itd.) więc postanowiłem wykorzystać sterowniki z jądra i też nie było wesoło, bo raz na jakiś czas zawieszało się połączenie. Doszedłem do wniosku, że sam komputer jest źródłem zakłóceń  i postanowiłem zakupić i użyć antenę zewnętrzną.

Od tamtej pory nie mam żadnych problemów i działa wyśmienicie.

----------

## Dagger

Osoboscie mam jedna karte Asusa na bcm4318. Nie probowalem jeszcze z 2.6.30, ale na 2.6.29 dziala bardzo slabo (rwie polaczenie docs czesto).

Nie wiem czy jest to wina sterownika czy karty.

Wszystko co jest na intelu dziala wysmienicie (2200, 3945, 4965, 5300).

----------

## lsdudi

także mam  BCM4311 ale nie mam hotspota z wpa2 

z wpa/wep działa spoko 

czego uzywasz do łaczenia się NM czy wicd ?

----------

## psotnik

BTW:

```

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g [14e4:4312] (rev 02)

```

Nie sprawdzałem z WPA, poza tym bezproblemu działa na standardowym kernelu.

----------

## Poe

wlasnie, z wep podobno bcm'y jeszcze jakoś mogą pójść z kernela. przy wpa nie bylo szans.

intel bardzo ładnie radzi sobie z wpa.

----------

## akub

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wlasnie, z wep podobno bcm'y jeszcze jakoś mogą pójść z kernela. przy wpa nie bylo szans.
> 
> intel bardzo ładnie radzi sobie z wpa.

 

no to twoje "podobno" troche nie teges, 

jak miałem w moim d600 bcm4309 (truemobile 1400) wszystko działało idealnie, byłem bardziej zadowolony z bcm niż teraz z atherosa

wszystko działało z waniliowym kernelem, o ile przy module bcm43xx było pare problemów tak przy nowym b43-legacy (przy WPA2)  wszystko działało idealnie

polecam pogooglować bo sterownik jest naprawde dobry

ja niestety nie pomogę bo przy kombinowaniu z (tfu!!) acerem brata niestety broadcom się spalił :/

ale za to polecam https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-547687.html

można tam spróbować

pozdrawiam

----------

## Dagger

ostatnio uaktualnilem do 2.6.30, i oraz firmware (uzywajac fwcutter 0.12).

Teraz b43 jest nie do poznania! ponad tydzien i ani jednego bledu. Karta zaczela dzialac idealnie.

----------

## coot

Czesc,

Ja mam chip bcm4312 /a/b/g i uzywam go pod linuxem od ponad roku i nigdy nie mialem z nim problemu ani pod ubuntu gdzie uzywalem ndiswrappera i bw43 jak i w gentoo uzywajac bw43. Jesli tylko jadro rozpoznawalo karte to wszystko bylo ok. 

Coot

----------

